# Song of number 46 on its list of the 100 Greatest Artists of



## ethanbaa (May 6, 2010)

Janis Joplin on mu bao hiem express










I think that is

Me and bobby McGee
Summertime
Cry baby
ball and chain
 maybe 
Mercedes benz
kosmic Blues
Down on Me

Any other recommendations will be great


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

?

Surely her best song was Piece of My Heart


----------

